

Path Talk: Message People and Places in One App - llamataboot
http://blog.path.com/post/98818902277/now-in-path-talk-message-people-and-places-in-one-app

======
llamataboot
TLDR: Text any business and Path will have someone call them, ask your
question(s) and text you back the answers.

